
Show HN: Coronacoach – Dealing with the Pandemic - superphil0
https://coronacoa.ch/
======
superphil0
Hey, this is Philipp from Pocketcoach
([https://www.pocketcoach.co/](https://www.pocketcoach.co/))

I want to share a tool we built in the last days
([https://coronacoa.ch/](https://coronacoa.ch/)).

The aim is to help people educate and cope with the pandemic in a calm and
positive conversation.

Our goal is that if you feel anxious or are worrying about the current
situation, you have a chat with Coronacoach and feel a bit better afterwards.
:)

Feedback so far was quite positive, ranging from people who it really helped a
lot and made a difference in their life to people who finally could find a way
to relax for a moment with an exercise.

The tool was built with [http://landbot.io/](http://landbot.io/) The app
behind it is made with React-native and we also do have free content in the
app to help deal with anxiety, stress and a course about the coronavirus.

I truly hope this helps at least one person on HN

all the best from Austria

